# MSN



## Ian

Well, I thought maybe could have a list of peoples MSN addys, maybe so we can be geeks and talk mantis?

[email protected]

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rib

[email protected]


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

"[email protected]"


----------



## nickyp0

most know my addy but if you don't here it is [email protected]


----------



## ibanez_freak

[email protected]

(just, pleeaaase don't ask  )

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Ian

[email protected]


----------



## Jodokohajjio

[email protected]

i'm not on often, but feel free to add me!

(sorebmidven is my AIM name for people who use a real chat program ...) :roll:


----------



## Techuser

[email protected]


----------



## dakota

[email protected]


----------



## Lee2k4

Ian Ive added you because I need to talk to you regarding an order I just placed on your site for an ootheca


----------



## Ian

Okay


----------



## Ian

Any more?


----------



## yen_saw

yep, [email protected] but you have my msn before i believed Ian.


----------



## wuwu

[email protected]


----------



## julian camilo

[email protected]


----------



## Ian

*BUMP*  

Come on people...post up your addys!


----------



## OGIGA

What a great thread for bots harvesting email address for spam purposes. :?


----------



## randyardvark

> [email protected]


that is hillarious is it still running it started like 4 years ago and went offline for abit

[email protected]


----------



## Ian

> What a great thread for bots harvesting email address for spam purposes. :?


Spam bots don't really attack this forum. If they did, people would received loads of spam...as they can just harvest the addys from the "email" button below everyones post  

Dan...I know!! It's crazy. I wonder how one would write a similar script...


----------



## randyardvark

there are a few different versions of it, all for slightly different things, some for sporting information ect smarterchild seems to be made purely for teenagers, (games ect) but is rather fun to slag off, theve upgraded his insults in the newer version...not that i know, ill have to find out its address


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

[email protected] :twisted:


----------



## Butterfly

I dont use it too much but [email protected] or [email protected]

Im online too much from work to want to get on from home. lol


----------



## luketheluke

[email protected]


----------



## Bexder

http://www.videomoviesonline.com/watch?q=


----------



## jmac27

[email protected]


----------



## Sparky

[email protected]


----------

